# [Finnish NR] Kim Jokinen - 31.33 Official 4x4 Single



## Username (Sep 7, 2015)

2nd comp in a row with overall PB single  yay
I might not upload 40.56 average, as it isn't sub40 

Cube: YuXin


----------

